# Advanced Warfare: Maus problem nur im normalen Game, nicht im Schießstand.



## MisterEstring1 (9. Dezember 2014)

*Advanced Warfare: Maus problem nur im normalen Game, nicht im Schießstand.*

Hallo Ccommunity,

Folgendes:
Wenn ich die maus nach rechts bewege, geht der Cursor viel langsamer  und weicher nach rechts.
 Habe diese zeigerbeschleunigung im Windwos und  im game ausgestellt. - Hat nichts gebracht. 
Mausgeschwindigkeit ist im  Game und i windows so schnell wies geht. das habe ich bei MW3 auch und  es läuft perfekt.

 Es ist wie gesagt nur, sobald ich online bin. Wenn da  links Shop, online und Kampfvorbereitung steht ist die Maus so schnell,  wie ich sie haben will. Wenn ich dann auf online klicken und es  verbunden ist, ab diesem moment wird sie dann "langsamer". 
 Wenn ich da im schießsstand bin ist die maus auch genauso schnell wie sie sein sollte und ohne diesen lag. Wenn ich dann im normalen MP  bin ist die Maus so lahm. Habe polling rate ändern schon probiert. 
und  config ändern auch.

Das Problem ist ja allgemein bekannt. nur bei mir ist es erst, wenn ich online geheund zocke

Sorry für mein Deutsch. Komme eigentlich aus Holland

LG John


----------



## Herbboy (10. Dezember 2014)

Benutzt du eine Maussoftware? Wenn ja, dann stell die mal - vielleicht ist die ja schuld? Oder falls Du bisher KEINE Maussoftware benutzt, dann lad mal die neueste Version runter und installier die.


----------



## MisterEstring1 (10. Dezember 2014)

Ja. Ich habe keine Gamingmaus. Ich habe schon versucht kdie Polling rate auf 500, 250, 125,... zu ändern. ich habe es auch gemerkt das sie zügiger wurde. Jedoch hat das im Online game nichts geändert. 
Bei MW3 Läuft alles mit den einstellungen wie es soll. Es ist ja auch nur sobal ich "online" bin. Die Config änderungen habe ich nur Teils gemacht, da ich nicht sicher weiß, was ich wie ändern soll ( im Netz die Änderungen haben was mit Yawspeed zutun. Das ist Quatsch daran etwas zu änder.). Ich glaube aber, dass ich etwas im Spiel umstellen muss, da es zb in MW3 gut läuft. und auch in der Shooting range passend läuft...

Jemand eine Weitere idee?

werde mir gleich im MM ne gaming Maus holen. Hoffentlich haben die ordentliche.

Aber wie gesagt. eig liegts nicht an der Maus, da es in anderen Games immer bestens läiuft.


LG John


----------



## MisterEstring1 (10. Dezember 2014)

@Herbboy: Bevor ich online gehe funtioniert es ja einwandfrei? und in der Shooting Range auch. ich werde mir gleich ne Gamingmaus holen, vllt behebt es ja das Problem schon, was ich aber bezweifel


----------



## Herbboy (10. Dezember 2014)

Also, ich vermute da eher irgendein Softwareproblem, aber wer weiß... du musst aber keine teure "Gamingmaus" holen, schau aber so oder so, dass die Maus gut in der Hand liegt. Das ist viel wichtiger als irgendwelkche Testdaten


----------



## MichaelG (10. Dezember 2014)

Mal ne ganz blöde Frage. Kann es sein, daß Deine Internetverbindung lahm ist ? Sprich bescheidener/instabiler Ping ? Dann könnte das auch da seine Ursache drin haben.


----------



## MisterEstring1 (10. Dezember 2014)

@MichaelG: Ja. Ich habe lediglich ne 6000 leitung. Diese nutze ich aber alleine. Öhm. Dann würde ich doch aber im Game auch keinen einzigen kill kriegen und alles würde laggen? Mein ingame Ping ist eigentlich immer "inordnung" und auch bei anderen spielen wie MW3 oder MW2 merke ich da garkein Problem

@herbboy: Rapoo VPro Gaming V900 Test Lasermaus ich habe keine Ahnung von Mäusen. und die, die ich momentan habe liegt auch nicht gut in der hand. zu klein. Ich werde natürlich schauen ob siegut in er hand liegt. Wenn, dann soll sie aber auch über progamme. modifizierbar sein. Du selbst hast ja gesagt das ich nach "mausprogrammen" gucken soll. Was hälst du von der Rapoo? bis zu 60€ bin ich bereit auszugeben. Man kann sich ja schnell mal die hände mit "schlechten" mäusen zerstören.


----------



## Herbboy (10. Dezember 2014)

Wenn die Maus zu Deiner Hand passt, kannst Du die nehmen. Aber vielleicht ist die hier http://www.amazon.de/Roccat-ROC-11-310-Tri-Button-Gaming-schwarz/dp/B009DYOPJ6   ebenfalls mehr als gut genug.  Ist halt nur die Frage, ob Dir die Buttons reichen (viele Gamermäuse haben noch so "Daumentasten", die mancher gerne zB für das Messern beim CoD oder so belegt). oder auch die Razer Abyssus Gaming Maus schwarz: Amazon.de: Computer & Zubehör  ebenfalls keine Daumentasten, wie es aussieht. 

Die hier hätte wiederum ne Seitentaste SteelSeries Kana v2 Gaming Maus schwarz: Amazon.de: Computer & Zubehör

Ach ja: alle drei kosten bei MM, zumindest online, quasi genau so viel wie bei amazon


----------



## MisterEstring1 (10. Dezember 2014)

Gibt es für die von dir genannten Mäuse, Maussoftware dabei?

gibt es das fpür die von mir genannte acuh?


----------



## Herbboy (10. Dezember 2014)

Also, es MUSS nicht an der Maussoftware liegen - es ging nur darum, dass Du WENN Deine Maus eine Software hast die mal abschaltest bzw. mal installierst, wenn du die noch nicht draufhast.

Die meisten "Gamer"-Mäuse haben aber schon Software - da musst Du aber mal beim Hersteller jeweils nachsehen.


----------



## MisterEstring1 (10. Dezember 2014)

Ja, klar dass du nur vermutungen äußerst. Werde es trotzdem probieren. Wie ist das eig. wenn ich mich an den Offiziellen Support wende?Ergibt das sinn? Oder ist das eh Hoffnungslos


----------



## Herbboy (10. Dezember 2014)

Also, klar KANN das Sinn machen - es kann aber sein, dass man da tagelang wartet oder wirkungslose Tipps bekommt und genau so doof wie vorher dasteht. Die Frage ist, ob Du nicht sowieso vlt ne Gamermaus dir gönnen solltest. Dann kannst Du eine holen, und falls das Problem trotzdem da ist erst dann noch weitersehen bzw. parallel das Problem auch "melden".


----------



## tapferertoaser (10. Dezember 2014)

Nutz du Shadowplkay, Fraps oder ein anderes Aufnahme/FPS Überweachungsprogramm was nebenbei läuft ? Dann das ausmachen, ist ein Bug im Spiel, da spinnt dann immer die Maus rum.


----------



## MisterEstring1 (11. Dezember 2014)

Herbboy! Du bist krass. CIh wäre nie auf die Idee gekommen, dass es an meiner Maus direkt liegt. Habe mir gestern noch die Rapoo v900 Gekauft. 
UNd jetzt läuft es genau wie es soll! Riesen Dank! (Meine Maus die ich vorher hatte war ne 10 € hama wireless maus  )

Danke an alle

zur Rapoo. Echt nice. aber ein gummi überzug ist schlecht festgeklebt und löst sich nach 5 stunden zocken schon. Werde sie zum MM bringen. Die sollen mir ne neue geben. Hoffentlich ist die Macke nur bei dem einen Exemplar das ich hatte.


----------



## Herbboy (11. Dezember 2014)

Hast du mal bei zB Amazon geschaut, ob das Problem bekannt ist? Wenn ja, dann würd ich vlt lieber eine andere Maus nehmen. Aber schön, dass die Ursache nun entdeckt wurde und klar ist, dass es an der Maus lag


----------

